# Some generalized queries before landing | Job vs Studies



## dream2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi All,

It may be the case of consolidation of some of the burning queries that many of us are facing or are going to face in days or months to come. I'm trying to generalize the queries, yet they might sound specific for some.

A short description about myself:

An ICT professional (Subclass 190, VIC) with around 4 years of Indian experience in application development and support in one of the niche skills. Planning to come down to Melbourne in the middle of 2015. My current employer has offices in Melbourne and Sydney as well but getting an assignment specifically for Melbourne matching my experience and skills in just one city and in the same experience band as mine, is too difficult in currently slowed down Oz economy.

1. Is it a good idea to opt first for post-graduation in top universities like Unimelb or Monash in the area of ICT without getting local experience?

2. If not then in the area of ICT, then Is it a good idea to study short duration courses like TAFE in the areas of my interest viz. Event Management or Sports Therapist or Travel and Tourism? I am open to switching industry leaving behind my present experience, even if it calls for tougher-yet-sweeter journey ahead at par with other jobs.Frugal life for quite some time will not be a problem for me as I'm single. TBH, I am taking such alternative options seriously.

3. Even if I don't go for studies, can I get into full-time/part-time casual work in other fields for say, months or even a year or two? I don't have friends or family living over there who can help get me a job through networking. Will it affect my prospects of getting a job in ICT areas later, because of part time job experience in other areas?

4. is it a good idea down the line to re-enter the study arena as a mature student in area of my interest? By then, I will be more than just being sure about the demand of the job industry as well as my first choice as a career option.

5. Lastly, of them all, what's the best option to spend first two years having obligations to stay in VIC on a sublcass 190 visa?

Note: I'm quite serious about staying in Oz, be it against all odds and quite confident of making the cut but I'm really scared to see the present job market scenario on this forum and it seems more than just cut throat competition over there. Feeling concerned as I shall be leaving friends, family and my job behind.

Inviting suggestions on all the feasible pathways for myself.

Thanks well in advance!


----------



## ben.roy (Jan 8, 2015)

@dream2015, my .02 is that your look at your pg in a top univ, part time pg or tafe - in that order. Two reasons: one is the demand for jobs vs supply is skewed against job seekers, so a pg tilts an opportunity in your favor any time. You need this given the near recession times Oz is seeing (or at least effecting QLD). Secondly, a pg (2 yr+ education) in Oz gets you additional points for migration, not to mention a sentimental advantage.

1,2,3. Yes, grab a PG course or part time PG course so that your employment can sponsor your studies
4. Age is not a barrier - the education system, cultural mindset in Oz is very different (and healthy) when compared to India. So go for it while you still have the chance (if you are wondering, yes i do wish i had done this when i was single).
5. Stick to melb for 2 years, the IT landscape is better comapred to QLD at least.


----------



## dream2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

ben.roy said:


> @dream2015, my .02 is that your look at your pg in a top univ, part time pg or tafe - in that order. Two reasons: one is the demand for jobs vs supply is skewed against job seekers, so a pg tilts an opportunity in your favor any time. You need this given the near recession times Oz is seeing (or at least effecting QLD). Secondly, a pg (2 yr+ education) in Oz gets you additional points for migration, not to mention a sentimental advantage.
> 
> 1,2,3. Yes, grab a PG course or part time PG course so that your employment can sponsor your studies
> 4. Age is not a barrier - the education system, cultural mindset in Oz is very different (and healthy) when compared to India. So go for it while you still have the chance (if you are wondering, yes i do wish i had done this when i was single).
> 5. Stick to melb for 2 years, the IT landscape is better comapred to QLD at least.


Thanks a lot ben.roy for giving your precious time! 

I am looking forward for short term courses too. 
Most of the people are suggesting me to get the experience first as I will still be left with zero local experience even after doing PG. I am a bit nervous because of local experience clause and local references, as I have none. 
Well, regarding your studies and points quote, I already have PR in hand. So, sentimental advantage is already good. 

Let's see what future has in store for me. I will have to make way for myself. Wish me luck!


----------



## ben.roy (Jan 8, 2015)

Congratulations to you - you already have a PR in hand! So thats one hurdle out of the way.

What most people are suggesting is true. However, think of a scenario if you were to lose a job or wait for several months without a job. Australia is expensive, as you will soon find out. Unlike in India where you could afford to survive without having a job but in Oz you cannot.

If I were you, i would grab a job (understandably) and start off with a part time PG immediately. Slog my *** off for a year or so and then be among the elite few with a PG who command more salary and get the cream layer jobs.


----------



## dream2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree completely! Getting a job should be the first priority. I'm prepared for doing casual job in the beginning to keep myself moving, and in parallel, get acquainted with the Australian Job market. So, doing part-time PG alongside is a balanced way out for sure, unless I like to decide to switch my industry altogether (From ICT to any other, I'm open to it if good opportunity comes by).

BTW, Do the Oz Job market value Part-time PG? In India, the corporate world hardly see it an achievement no matter what the university or course was. They value either Full-Time or Executive. I just don't want them to throw it in Trash.  . Hehe.


----------



## ben.roy (Jan 8, 2015)

Lets take MBA as an example be. Agreed, distance MBAs should be avoided. A part time PG has as much industry recognition as a full time one for working executives. India also has part time MBA courses from IIM which has excellent industry demand. This is because, an MBA stresses on real world case studies. So even though your course is part time, you are gaining real time industry exposure due to your full time day job.

The important thing is to chose the univ / college wisely.


----------



## dream2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

I got your point. One of my senior did this distance learning from IIM but the manager sent it into trash. They don't value it at all! Well, I hope to get the job as soon as possible. I will try to switch my company here in India itself if the new one gives me chance to go to Oz on my PR and then, it will be the best solution ever. BUT as it is subclass 190, the first two years have to be spent in VIC. Let's see. Fingers crossed until then!


----------

